# ATI-102-A771(B) Graphics Card



## Noelski (Jun 29, 2010)

I recently re-installed XP on my Dell Optiplex 330. I chose the maximum screen resolution offered at 1400X1050.

The screen does not look sharp. According to the monitor manual I need 1680X1050.

I have tried to download the graphics card driver from Dell using my service tag and could not install the driver because it conplains all the the time saying I don't have the correct hardware to support the drivre.

I opened the PC and found graphics card details as listed above.

Can someone please help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try here from a previous thread http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/looking-for-video-driver-331851.html


----------

